# me and my bro got our bucks today!! i shot a nice1



## bobcatrapper (Oct 27, 2006)

yep i got out of school today to go deer hunting and we got our deer he had a whitetail any sex and i had an anything tag i was looking for a big mully and i got it. he had a 26in spread.
me and my deer 








my deer and me i shoot him at 150 yards and the wind was blowin about 30mph half way cross wind.








My Brothers deer he shoot his from about 250 into the wind.








my brothers deer he had a perfect texas heart shoot on em. its one of the nicer whitetails in the country. it was big bodied.








we had a great day my dad shot a doe at 9:30 my brother shot his buck at 10:30 and i shot my buck at 1:30. over all it was an awsome day!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

both are great deer :beer:


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats! Both nice deer


----------



## yote caller (Oct 21, 2006)

that was like 1/2 a mile from my house i saw him when i was worken field this summer told zack to shoot his A$$ he did 26in spread good job zack member ther is still one bigger round my place


----------

